# White collar yellow aliens



## Sheldonjohn1342 (15/12/21)

Hey guys
Ive been using these white collar coils for about 2 weeks now
Today it started to let my vape overheat alot like every 4 to 5 draws i get high temp 
Even in temp controll i also get the high temp 
Any advice? 
I set up some fused claptons that are 0.18 ohm and they dont let my device overheat
I would really like to fix this since these aliens get me better flavour with deserts and thats what i like at the moment 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mzr (15/12/21)

Hey buddy what mod are you using single battery or dual and are you using the coils in a rda or rta? Also those coils are made of ni80 and are not a temp sense material. This could help start finding the cause of your mod getting hot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (20/12/21)

Mzr said:


> Hey buddy what mod are you using single battery or dual and are you using the coils in a rda or rta? Also those coils are made of ni80 and are not a temp sense material. This could help start finding the cause of your mod getting hot


I use watt mode but i checked to see of temp controll would make it better
Also rda
Dual battery 
Vaporesso switcher
But no other coils do this

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mzr (20/12/21)

I would suggest using coils of a less mass make up some thing like tri core 28g or 27g aliens or Claptons those coils are made of tri core 25g which makes them take slightly longer to ramp up which could be causing your heat issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (20/12/21)

Mzr said:


> I would suggest using coils of a less mass make up some thing like tri core 28g or 27g aliens or Claptons those coils are made of tri core 25g which makes them take slightly longer to ramp up which could be causing your heat issue.


I also posted the problem on vape tool and they said maybe hotspots on the inside 
So i used a small allen key to rub the inside and its a bit better now havent gotton the high temp again just hot to the touch

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (20/12/21)

Ah yes forgot that simple fix aswell glad you are sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

